# Sam the Cooking Guy



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

I am not a huge fan of cooking shows. "Bam!" is so tired. Rachel Ray's extreme hand talking drives me nuts. And not in a good way. Well, my wife and I recently discovered Sam the Cooking Guy. He lives in San Diego and cooks in his own kitchen with his family and dogs around. My wife has never made a meal before. Last week she made 2 in a row! His stuff is super easy and quick and very good. The show cracks us up every time. it is really a different kind of cooking show and his website has all the recipes. He's on Discovery Health on Thursdays and on all the time if you live in San Diego. Here's a video on the Discovery Health website:

http://health.discovery.com/beyond/?playerId=219475126&categoryId=219560252&lineupId=1126042116&titleId=1126132880

You might want to check out his show. We dig it, big time.

SB


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I will have to check more of his shows out, thanks.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sam the cooking guy I know is into gay french cooking here in Vegas also a good friend and BOTL here at CS. :ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

-hell i thought you were talking about me for a minute there


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

His asian wings are awesome and so easy to make.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

That looks cool and I enjoy good cooking shows... sadly I don't get discovery health channel.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

I am big Giada Fan ("Everyday Italian") and not just for her cooking! 










I'll definitely have to check out cooking with Sam.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

gamayrouge said:


> I am big Giada Fan ("Everyday Italian") and not just for her cooking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! Fully agree with you gamayrouge!:tu


----------

